
Adobe's HTML5 animation app - DanielRibeiro
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/edge/
======
dmboyd
The fact that the preview is flash just shows that they arent serious.

~~~
anigbrowl
There are probably more browsers with Flash installed than that are fully
HTML5 capable.

